# HSBC: It’s time to buy Vietnam stocks



## akamaz (8 September 2007)

The Hong Kong and Shanghai Banking Corporation (HSBC) has released a new report in a series of reports about Vietnam’s national economy and financial market.
In the report, HSBC’s experts advise investors to buy Vietnamese stocks at this moment.
At the end of January 2007, HSBC gave the forecast that the VN Index would stand at the 900 point level by the end of this year, and the forecast was repeated in its latest report. After declining by 25% after hitting its peak in March, the VN Index has come back to the forecast level, making share items on the bourse become attractive – once again.
Vietnam’s national economy maintains high growth rates, 8.1% in the second quarter of 2007, while the foreign direct investment (FDI) keeps flowing into Vietnam in big quantities ($6.7bil to date, much higher than last year’s level of $2.8bil)...
Full story: http://vietstocknews.blogspot.com/2007/08/hsbc-its-time-to-buy-vietnam-stocks.html


----------



## Flying Fish (8 September 2007)

crikey


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (8 September 2007)

Vietnam - stockmarket? I thought it was still communist and government owned. 

How does one buy Vietnamese stocks?


----------



## codyheit (9 September 2007)

> How does one buy Vietnamese stocks?




Yes I would be interested to know also.

Is there an online broker which enables you to trade on the many international markets or can you simply do it through comsec?


----------



## akamaz (10 September 2007)

codyheit said:


> Yes I would be interested to know also.
> 
> Is there an online broker which enables you to trade on the many international markets or can you simply do it through comsec?




This your way:

For private investors, it is necessary to fly to Ho Chi Minh City. As a foreign investor, you can completely exchange on the Vietnamese stock market under Securities Law and other relating laws.
Foreign ownership of shares in companies listed on the Ho Chi Minh City Stock Exchange is limited to 49% of the company’s issued share capital(except for bank and other special industries). For bonds, foreign investors can hold 100% ownership of a particular issuer’s bonds...
Full story: http://vietstocknews.blogspot.com/2007/09/guide-foreign-investor-to-go-about.html


----------

